# Jalapeno Jelly Wine recipe check, please



## Truebrew (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm now ready to try making a Jalapeno Jelly wine now that I have a dedicated primary. I'm having to come up with my own recipe, which I am basing on Keller's. (Sort of a combination of 2 recipes with some variation.) How does this sound for a 1 gal. batch?

Thanks for any input.

Jalapeno Jelly Wine

24 fl oz. of homemade Jalapeno Jelly
1 12 oz. can frozen apple concentrate (no preservatives)
1/2 lb sugar
1 1/2 tsp citric acid
1/2 tsp tannin
campden tabs* (see amount in recipe)
1 1/4 tsp yeast nutrient
1 pkg. Champagne yeast
5 tsp. pectic enzyme

Bring 3 qts. of water to boil, remove from heat and add jelly. Cover and set aside until cooled to room temp. Transfer to primary, stir in PE, cover and set aside for 3 days. 

Transfer to pot, bring to boil, holding the boil for 5 min. Add sugar, citric acid, tannin and yeast nutrient to primary. Pour liquid over dry ingredients and stir until sugar is dissolved. Add apple concentrate. Cover primary and set aside until cooled to room temp. Begin yeast starter. 

When cooled, check SG and adjust to 1.095. Transfer to secondary without topping up. Add yeast starter and cover secondary with paper towel secured with a rubber band. After 3 days, seal with airlock.

When vigorous fermentation subsides (5-7 days), top up. 

Wait 30 days, rack, add campden*, top up and reattach airlock. Rack every 30 days until no new sediment forms and wine is clear. (adding campden tablet every other racking).

Stabilize and sweeten if desired. Wait 30 days and bottle. Wait 6 mos. or longer to drink.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Just curious, why not make it with jalapeno's? A bunch of us did that last year and it came out pretty good. Does the jelly add more body?


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 19, 2011)

I have the jelly. One batch ended up tasting very good but being a bit gummy so I thought this might be a good way to salvage it.

My husband and I grow Jalapenos—a bunch of them—but they're late this year and as of last year, they've become our mini cash crop. (We call it our Peppers-for-Oil Program. We sold enough last year to buy our first tank of heating oil for winter.) So, I've been told I couldn't "waste" any on making wine. Gotta prove it's worth saving some for us!


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, so if anyone reads this thread for the recipe, don't do it. I forgot one very important thing...Pepper Jelly is made with vinegar. Not a good ingredient for wine.

Once I remembered that (after starting a batch), I ended up dumping it down the drain.

Consider this a public service message!


----------

